#ubuntu-uy 2015-12-28
<ubuntero> buenas tardes, consulta: ya no es tan fácil instalar ubuntu con las pc nuevas y todo esto de uefi? que no entiendo nada... o solo meterle mano nomas?
<ubuntero> gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2015-12-31
<ubuntero> Holanda
